

Ship.io brings mobile CI to app developers - awilson820
https://ship.io/ship-io-launches-out-of-public-beta/

======
timrosenblatt
As one of the engineers on Ship -- woohoo!

------
gidan
please, please don't modify scroll speed, it's a system wide option, not per
website setting

------
fredgrott
is there a price page somewhere?

~~~
jawngee
[https://ship.io/pricing/](https://ship.io/pricing/)

